# I got a hearse! YEA!!!!



## Hauntiholik

I will be the proud owner of a 1967 Cadillac Hearse!


----------



## bourno

Congratulations on getting the hearse !!!


----------



## Otaku

Alright, Haunti! Let's see some pics, please!


----------



## ScareShack

Come on! You ladies and ur hearses I want pics!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Haunti! I know you've been looking for quite a while. What state did you end up getting one from? Give us more info.


----------



## rip86

Hauntiholik said:


> I will be the proud owner of a 1967 Cadillac Hearse!


Another satisfied CADILLAC owner - WTG


----------



## Fangs

Sweet!!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see some pics Haunti!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

OMG! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## perdidoman

Congrats, got to see a pic


----------



## slimy

Congrats on the purchase.

I want to see the pics as well.


----------



## Lotus

Congratzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Haunti!!!! You're going to have to show us the "baby" pictures.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, congratulations! That is the ultimate prop. I can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too cool Haunt!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll post more pictures after I get the car. It's in SoCal right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got the paperwork to get a personalized collector license plate "BEL FRY".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wicked!! Very creepy front view!!

Do you plan on draggin' this beast?? LoL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Initially I'll be fixing the problems it has. The next step will be determining if I was to restore it to original (right down to the correct stickers and labeling in the engine compartment) or pull the engine and tranny and make it a racer.

Hubby has this wild idea of making it a party wagon with a slide out coffin ice chest/BBQ grill combo.


----------



## AzKittie74

OMG! I am super jelous! it is beautiful! Congrats!
slide out coffin ice chest/BBQ grill!!!!!!
AWESOME!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!!!!!!! I'm so glad this worked out for you!!!!!

Whatever way you go with it (restore to original, racer or party-mobile) you can't go wrong!

Personally, I like the idea of a party mobile!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm in a few car clubs. I can't wait to show up at our meeting place (Sonic Drive In) with it. I'm sure people will think twice about getting chili and cheese on their tater tots! hehehe


----------



## DeathTouch

Haunti got a hearse, it could be worse, she could be riding in the back.(Singing)


----------



## strange1

Hauntiholik said:


> Initially I'll be fixing the problems it has. The next step will be determining if I was to restore it to original (right down to the correct stickers and labeling in the engine compartment) or pull the engine and tranny and make it a racer.
> 
> Hubby has this wild idea of making it a party wagon with a slide out coffin ice chest/BBQ grill combo.


Congrats Haunti.
It looks great.
I must admit I like your husbands idea of a party mobile.
I guess it must be a man thing, as my daughter always says, but having an ice chest and bbq grill would be outstanding.

I can just see it now.
Your hearse sitting next to a stream, doors open, casket pulled out and open, bbq grill smoking with meat sizzling on the grill, while you're fishing.
I can only imagine what others in the vicinity would be thinking.


----------



## turtle2778

Hauntie..>WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! We seriously need a Haunt Forum hearse club now.  Congrats..she is freaking awesome!!


----------



## NickG

wow, that thing is cool!


----------



## Revenant

Another vote for the partymobile. But then again my two favorite prop cars of all time were the Munster Koach and the Dragula, so that's just the way my mind works.

Congrats to another proud hearse owner!


----------



## rip86

turtle2778 said:


> Hauntie..>WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! We seriously need a Haunt Forum hearse club now.  Congrats..she is freaking awesome!!


How many actual Hearse owners do we have here anyway???
(OK, time to start a thread):googly:


----------



## jdubbya

Nice looking ride H. What kind of "problems" does it have? The body looks sound, but to be expected for a western car. Having restored 2 antique cars in the past, I vote for a stock restoration. It can be more time consuming/frustrating/expensive to track down original or NOS parts, but there's nothing like a nicely restored vehicle. I've seen classic Packards and Caddys chopped and channeled and it makes me sick. Obviously a matter of taste. In any event, have fun with it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

jdubbya said:


> What kind of "problems" does it have?


Excerpts from the EBay description:
As you will notice in the photos, the Landau Bars are on backwards, but have since been put on correctly! This hearse has A/C but it will need to be recharged. A new telescopic power antenna needs to be attached to the radio. As far as the exterior is concerned, the hearse could use a new paint job due to the paint being very old, patchy with various small light scratches but as you can see, the paint still shines up nicely. The passenger side of the front hood has a 3-inch circular section that was repainted. The right front and right rear passenger doors have a few dents in them along with the right rear quarter panel, which is missing the chrome molding.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The ebay seller is getting cold feet and wants to kill the transaction. He misrepresented the car claiming the title was clear when it wasn't. He wants to sell it locally in SoCal so he doesn't have to comply with Colorado State title laws.
:finger::finger:  :finger::finger:


----------



## pyro

wtf , i hate jerks like that,nail his feed back and report him to e-bay and paypal:finger:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very disappointing. What's your next step?


----------



## Bodybagging

Hey small world, I was watching this wagon, had it been a Superior, I would have been all over it. As for the cooler grille Idea, our hearse club has a casket on a trailer that is a grill and cooler...... gets alot of looks at picnics. Good luck with the ebay issues.


----------



## Ghostess

Hauntiholik said:


> The ebay seller is getting cold feet and wants to kill the transaction. He misrepresented the car claiming the title was clear when it wasn't. He wants to sell it locally in SoCal so he doesn't have to comply with Colorado State title laws.


Holy crap! You gotta be kidding me!!! Girlfriend, you just are not having a good time with this whole hearse thing..... maybe it's a sign.....

That dude needs to freakin' be drawn and quartered!! :finger:


----------



## rip86

Was it a done deal (e.g. auction over and you as high bidder / winner), or was the auction still open?


----------



## Hauntiholik

rip86 said:


> Was it a done deal (e.g. auction over and you as high bidder / winner), or was the auction still open?


The auction is closed and I was the winner. He just wants to back out of the sale because it will be too much of a hassle for him.I don't know if I have any rights at all on this. Sure, I can agree to drop the transaction and walk on the car. What's killing me is 1) he KNOWINGLY misrepresented the car 2) I have no idea why the car was titled as salvage. If the car was in an accident I want to know what happened and have the car inspected.

I can report him to ebay but that is merely an inconvenience. He'd could give me bad feed back, create a new account or he might not mind having his feed back score drop a little.

This was going to be a cash deal (paid tomorrow) so paypal isn't involved.


----------



## rip86

Personally, a Salvage title is a big RED FLAG. This is also why I didn't get a coach off Ebay - lot of goofs. Many car / hotrod owners also use Ebay to "see what their car is worth". e.g. don't have any plans on really selling and come up with some lame reason to break the deal. I got mine from an actual collector. It took me about 6 months to get just the right car (condition, location, price, etc.) not to mention I needed a very 'specific' make & model to match the wife's Limousine.
I'd say if this is going to be such a hassle, Keep your money and look elsewhere. There are a few Hearse clubs near you (sorta) that may be able to find a nice coach for ya. Check out the NHAA (National Hearse and Ambulance Association) - basically an internet group made up of many smaller clubs cross Country, really a great bunch of people.
Someone said earlier, things happen for a reason, I know your P.O.ed, but I'm sure things will work out.


----------



## DeathTouch

If one wanted to buy a hearse, say me, what is the first thing that I would be looking to do? How much do they normally cost and where do I get the kit to turn it into the Ecto 1 car?


----------



## Hauntiholik

There are lots of clubs out there with advice. Here's a good read:
http://www.hearseclub.com/resources/hearse_buying/buyingahearse.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik

rip86 said:


> Check out the NHAA (National Hearse and Ambulance Association) - basically an internet group made up of many smaller clubs cross Country, really a great bunch of people.


I'm already a member there (Haunti).


----------



## Death's Door

Damn Haunti - I know as much as you want the hearse, this turn of events is starting to sound to me that there is definitely something with this purchase. I know you want this badly, but at what cost. Sounds fishy.


----------



## rip86

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm already a member there (Haunti).


Glad to see you there. Told you they were great, when it comes to coaches these Guys & Gals really know their stuff. 
(see Tweek already has some leads for ya). I bet you'll have the ultimate prop sooner than you think


----------



## Hauntiholik

rip86 said:


> I bet you'll have the ultimate prop sooner than you think


Thanks rip. My car is out there somewhere...waiting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I wonder if the people at ebay will be pissed about not being able to collect the $480-ish fees the seller owes???


----------



## Hauntiholik

I friggin' HATE this guy!!!!!
http://northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1957918

He sold it 2 weeks ago??? I won the bid on the 15th!!!!!
:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## Lilly

Well that just bites the big one ..
He definatley should be reported no matter what.

good luck on your adventure for a hearse.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Little junior man - karma will get you. Everything in your life is going to turn to crap until you do right by me.


----------



## Revenant

Karma takes too long. Report him to ebay and paypal for holding a bogus auction that he had no intention of following through with because he didnt have the merchandise. Whether or not he took your money, it's a violation of their policies. Let them nail his ass to the wall, then post a follow up on that message board. And don't forget to put the little laughing smiley at the end. While you're at it, notify the car clubs too. I understand a lot of them actually take things like integrity seriously and might take exception to his little games.


----------



## rip86

Could be as simple as putting a link to this thread on the MC thread. That should produce some intresting reading )
(ok, not my fight to start, But still nice to be on the winning side - oops, pay no attention to signature below - LMAO))


----------



## turtle2778

Rip..you make me laugh


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not awake yet. What's the MC thread?
Duh - Mini Cooper?


----------



## rip86

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm not awake yet. What's the MC thread?
> Duh - Mini Cooper?


Duh - Good Morning hon 
Ya, the same thread you linked to above. Let them know what kind of 'person' they have in their mits. Then maybe WE should let this thread die, starting to sound like a vengeance plot.
(Oh, what the hey.... show them (him) what happens when you mess with a bunch of Witches and Vampires - go for BLOOD.)


----------



## Hauntiholik

*I got a Hearse!!!!! No, really *

I got a Hearse!!!!! No, really 

Yesterday I bought a hearse. I had found the car on ebay a few weeks ago and bid on it. A day before the end of the bidding the guy pulled the car and re-listed it with a very high reserve. I made another bid and called the guy to complain about the re-listing. I KNEW they'd never get the price they were asking for it. To make the rest of the story shorter...we went back and fourth and I got them to knock a BUNCH of money off and I'm happy to say that I bought the car.

BELFRY is a 1966 Cadillac Fleetwood Hess/Eisenhart

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Hearse/1966%20Cadillac%20Fleetwood/


----------



## rip86

SWEEEEEET, Now you can re-list on the Hearse owner thread.  Nice lookin' ride !!!
(You do have it in your hot little hands, don't you?  )

Haunt, do you have a MySpace? - would like to keep up with some of the fun stories you're going to have


----------



## slimy

Congrats again, Haunti.


----------



## The Haunter

Congrats welcome to the ranks of the dead sled drivers


----------



## Hauntiholik

rip86 said:


> SWEEEEEET, Now you can re-list on the Hearse owner thread.  Nice lookin' ride !!!
> (You do have it in your hot little hands, don't you?  )
> 
> Haunt, do you have a MySpace? - would like to keep up with some of the fun stories you're going to have


I don't have the coach yet. I'm getting bids on transport for it.

I do have a myspace page but I have never written a blog before. I guess I'll have to start one.
http://www.myspace.com/hauntiholik


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Slimy and The Haunter!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on the hearse Haunti! I'm glad this is working out for ya!!!!


----------



## scareme

Woot Whoo (that's my wolf whistle). Good looking car.


----------



## rip86

MySpace security setting too high (need name or Email). Just send me a friend request...
http://www.myspace.com/rip86


----------



## turtle2778

Hauntie.. I LOVE HER. I saw that one on ebay a couple of weeks ago too. SWEET ride, just too much moola for me to part with. I loved the interior and the big back window. I cant wait to see what you do with her. Congrats, Im glad it finally worked out for you and it was the car you really wanted anyway.


----------



## tonguesandwich

That is a sweet ride! Congrats!


----------



## Bodybagging

Haunti, beware of that guy, If he screwed you once, he may screw you twice........ BUT either way GOODLUCK and have a blast!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks T, tonguesandwich and BB!

The hearse should be picked up for transport tomorrow and it's scheduled to be delivered to my driveway on February 7th (a week from today).

BB - I don't think I'll get screwed again. There's a lawyer involved now.


----------



## pyro

ya good for you haunti-good luck with it


----------



## DeathTouch




----------



## DeathTouch

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXh9G5fzfJE[/nomedia]


----------



## Hauntiholik

*Belfry's day at the spa*

Her first bath.

1966 Cadillac Fleetwood :: Belfry Vid video by Hauntiholik - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid159.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Hearse/1966%20Cadillac%20Fleetwood/[email protected]@AMEPARAM@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@t131/Hauntiholik/Hearse/1966%20Cadillac%20Fleetwood/BDCVHM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I must say, you have one of the nicest rides I've seen.
Anything newer than 1970 are just ok. 

This ride of yours, makes me want one!
I look forward to having a ride in it someday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I look forward to having a ride in it someday.


In the back or the front? *evil grin* You'll be the first in line Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> In the back or the front? *evil grin* You'll be the first in line Jeff.


Funny question H, back of course!


----------



## scareme

She cleans up real purtty. Looks like the kids are having as much fun with her as you and hubby are. Noticed you had a couple of neighbors checking her out too.


----------



## ScareShack

very very nice! Beautiful!


----------



## randyaz

ooo...its a sparklie
...whole lot jiggeling going on there Haunti... she looks great !!!

now come and do mine?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sure Randy. I've got time. LOL!


----------



## rip86

Don't forget to re-list on the 'Hearse owner roll call' thread... YOU'VE EARNED IT !!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging

Congrats and WOW what a difference a bath and wax job did on her....... I actually enjoyed the time lapse watching a dirty dusty car become a shiny sparkly example of halloweeny fun!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Aw Hauntie, she looks stunning! Congrats to you and thanks for posting that video...loved it!


----------



## Fangs

LOL.... Thanks for the video Haunti!!! Belfry look gorgeous!!!! You lucky lady you!!! Loved the ladies stopping to take a look... priceless! :devil:


----------



## Lilly

Very Nice Hauntie ..
glad it all worked out
vid was funny


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps. Belfry got to take part in a photo shoot on March 15th with a Hearse Girl :devil:


----------

